# can anyone help me ??????? please ..



## rocky112 (Dec 23, 2007)

hi , i like the stories that is posted here and what i enjoy alot is the stories about squashing ... i love this kind of stories alot .. i read all the recent stories about squashing but enjoy reading more so if anyone have please let me have becuase i think i read all the stories in this website ... so anyone have please help me and give me website that it have and also anyone have it in his pc please please send it to this email :: 

[email protected]

thnkx ...


----------



## rocky112 (Dec 30, 2007)

where are u people .. i really needs some helps ..


----------



## Coop (Dec 31, 2007)

Nysquashee has some good stories. Check his Deviantart page.


----------



## Observer (Dec 31, 2007)

Just as a note, nysquashee already has three of his tales here in the Dimension's library. But here is a liink to his deviantart.com page.

It should be noted that most Dimensions library readers are interested in weight rather than squashing stories, - which may be why there have been relatively few responses to this thread


----------



## rocky112 (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks 4 ur replies and i will check the link ..


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you for pushes, guys. Hope you checked out my page and enjoyed. I got to get back to writing more at some point. Been way too busy.


----------



## rocky112 (Jul 3, 2008)

i really like the stories posted here and in NYSquashee's deviant but i wounder why peter taking long time to write a story .. i really like his way 
and if any have stories please share it i really like to read this issues


----------



## Coop (Jul 3, 2008)

He's busy doing real world stuff I guess. Let him be.


----------



## rocky112 (Apr 4, 2009)

it's been long time no squashing stories 

anyone knows any new ?????

thnz..


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jul 4, 2012)

Have you read The Girl Next Door I wrote?


----------

